# Headed Bow Pins



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

I am replacing the rusted header bow with a new one. All seems to fit up properly except new bow does not have alignment pins like the original. Seems only 64 had the pins not 65 . Do i even need them ? If so any idea how I would align then to the piece? 
thanks jerry


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

Sry photo


----------

